# This is bad



## dagoof (Dec 29, 2013)

When they say "World's Greatest Hobby", they should be saying most addictive hobby. (seriously, like crack cocaine.) 

A couple days ago, I dug out my old trains from my youth cuz I've got a kid now and wanted to go around the Christmas tree. Now I can't sleep at night cuz I've got my mind so wrapped up in research and train shopping on ebay. 

I've been into hot rods, football, motorcycles, tractors, politics, and guns, but nothing like model trains. 

Good grief.


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome to the site and the hobby!!!

Lots of guys on here (myself included) started toying around with trains as kids. You get older and there things take over like girls and cars and work, but those who have truly been bitten always come back around.

To say this hobby is addictive is an epic understatement. It has staying power that lots of other hobbies do not. There is so much to take in it can be overwhelming (but man, is it fun  ).

No one person can do everything, no one layout can have everything, there is always something new to consider, ponder, and eventually try.

Just remember...patience and knowledge are key. Take the time to learn a product fully before buying. Take the time to find what you like, what stands out to you. Narrowing yourself down to a specific region, railroad, or time era can be a hard decision(s) to make, but in focusing your efforts you will more easily establish and achieve goals. This can help that dream layout become a reality.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You have to join Trainaholic Anonymous.

A lot here signed up there....but there is not much help offered except to buy buy buy.


----------



## Gamebits (Jan 5, 2011)

"_Narrowing yourself down to a specific region, railroad, or time era can be a hard decision(s) to make, but in focusing your efforts will more easily establish and achieve goals._"

And if you cannot do that you will end up with a hobby store


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I got involved in this incredible hobby three years ago this month as a winter "filler" since I'm heavily involved in the antique car hobby during the good weather months in Michigan.
It was strictly intended as something to occupy my time from late October thru March. 
HA! What a surprise I got when I found out how much fun I was having out in my barn tinkering with my new passion. The original 4'X8' has grown into 10'X10' and I lay awake lots of nights with the creative juices goin' nuts.
Welcome aboard and have fun,
Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Call a Doctor!!*

Well Dagoof....the doctor has come in with the results...yes...YOU are a TRAINIAC and there is no cure!! Welcome to the club!!!:laugh:


----------



## dagoof (Dec 29, 2013)

My wife is going to kill me if I keep spending money on "toy trains"


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

dagoof said:


> My wife is going to kill me if I keep spending money on "toy trains"



Don't tell her, smuggle them in the house. 
Install a lock on the train room door too.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

No matter what I buy for my layout I only report 50% of the cost, or less, to the wifey.
However, three years into this great hobby, she now knows that even 50% is a ton of coin. 
NEVER take her into the LHS if you don't want to blow your cover!
Bob


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

My wife supports my train habit. Her father is a trainiac as well, so she understands. I also support her hobby of making jewelry.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

If upon my untimely demise my wife had sold my woodworking tools for what I said I had in them someone would have gotten a heckofva deal. As it was I had a tough time explaining why someone would pay so much more than what I had told her. 
Now I'm working on the trains....


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

rrgrassi said:


> My wife supports my train habit. Her father is a trainiac as well, so she understands. I also support her hobby of making jewelry.


My wife also supports my train lunacy, but I still try to con her into thinking I've paid less than what I really did. 
She's also a Doctor and a very smart lady so I sincerely doubt that I've got her fooled. She's just allowing me to think that way. 
She's been putting up with my shenanigans for over 37 years. hwell:
Bob


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

I remove price tags before I get home from the hobby shop. She knows they're not cheap, and if she ever asked how much a piece cost I would gladly tell her, but it doesn't need to be on display. 

I don't really want the price tags in my face, either. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I tell my wife the actual costs, and she does the same for me. Besides both of us have access to the bank records. Can't hide from those!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

My old (young) lady won't say anything.
But I know what she is thinking. 
Heck, it is my money I don't tell her how to spend hers.

Plus the trains keep me at home and out of trouble. :smokin:


----------



## kraftbay (Jan 1, 2014)

I find scale modelling very relaxing. It helps me to forget hard life in reality... uh, what I am talking about.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

JackC said:


> If upon my untimely demise my wife had sold my woodworking tools for what I said I had in them someone would have gotten a heckofva deal. As it was I had a tough time explaining why someone would pay so much more than what I had told her.
> Now I'm working on the trains....


Count me in this camp, too. Some years ago, I had a Honda Shadow motorcycle. It's a mid-sized v-twin, one of those "designed to look like a Harley" things. I painted it solid black. I got tired of it and bought a Harley Super Glide. I painted it solid black, too. Then I sold the Honda and rolled the Harley into the garage. My wife asked me later what I had done to the bike to make it so much louder. "New pipes," I told her. "Oh." 

Everything else either fell off a truck, was something a client gave me, or came off eBay for a few pennies. And of course, I buy stuff at garage sales for a dollar and sell them on eBay for $100, so I never have to tap into "The Family Funds" to support my hobbies. 

There are so many tricks.... so little time.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

If we are going to keep posting our "little secrets", I feel we should all make a promise to each other, that under NO circumstances, will we let our mates have access to this forum!
God Bless
Bob


----------



## dagoof (Dec 29, 2013)

When the fever hit, I placed bids on way too many locos on ebay, and won a handful. 

The wife was not impressed when a couple of them didn't even run, but I got refunded on one and found out that the other one was actually a great deal cuz it was DCC with sound.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I also went through the ebay buying craze at first. Wife would find a USPS, UPS,or FedEx box on the doorstep and bring it in asking "What'dya get today Casey Jones"? :laugh:


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

I've been in trains since early '80's from Lionel to N and finally HO. Now that my son is getting older, he's taking a liking to my Lionel. My wife, opened up the can of worms insisting we buy him his own trains - hey, she offered so I took her literally on that one. We now have a 40"x80" loop of Fastrack, a Williams Berk, a Williams FA, a bunch of lionel cars, and a new transformer.

Just the other night, she was asking how we make the simple loop more interesting. So I offered....switches or crossing. She asked if there was anything else. Yep, bridges. So...Lionel 317 bridge is on its way. And since we need gentle grades to go up to the bridge and over the lower track, we'll need more Fastrack! **I'll get the switches for his birthday in May so I'll have some fun too!

So...she started it this time!!

**Disclaimer, I already have around 100 HO locomotives alone, a couple Lionel trains, and a box of N that hasn't seen the light of day since I sold off that layout. I know all too well how quickly trains can fill a space. I'm willing to let her learn 

Welcome to the addiction. Meetings are every day, make sure you clean up after yourself though as stale popcorn isn't pleasant to smell...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

briangcc said:


> I've been in trains since early '80's from Lionel to N and finally HO. Now that my son is getting older, he's taking a liking to my Lionel. My wife, opened up the can of worms insisting we buy him his own trains - hey, she offered so I took her literally on that one. We now have a 40"x80" loop of Fastrack, a Williams Berk, a Williams FA, a bunch of lionel cars, and a new transformer.
> 
> Just the other night, she was asking how we make the simple loop more interesting. So I offered....switches or crossing. She asked if there was anything else. Yep, bridges. So...Lionel 317 bridge is on its way. And since we need gentle grades to go up to the bridge and over the lower track, we'll need more Fastrack! **I'll get the switches for his birthday in May so I'll have some fun too!
> 
> ...


Heck don't say anything, soon you will need a larger table.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

In my best and horrible imitation of Maury Povich... "When it comes to 5 year old Lionel... You ARE the Father." 


Sorry had to throw that in there. 

I have had to drastically cut back on my used buying from ebay and craigslist. I used to be bad, but one has to maintain life functioning (meaning keeping a roof over one's head.)


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

I have more locomotives than I can DCC and run on my small layout.


----------



## Locodub (Nov 18, 2013)

I enjoy the hobby, my wife puts up with it. Actually she's very supportive. I even had a guy try to steal her from me at the LHS. He was impressed she came along with me. But then I've spent plenty of time with her in stores I didn't want to be in. 

I don't actively hide my train purchases, but I don't sound the trumpet every time I bring something home either. Although I just added about 30 pieces of rolling stock to my inventory. I'll be buying them from my club inventory, so I'll get a great deal, but they won't be free. I won't be showing her the inventory spreadsheet I've made either, she can see it after I start building the railroad. 

Besides, there are worse things to spend money on. Fun, yes, but worse. I think.


----------



## Fackler Rebel (Oct 26, 2013)

I just started out so I don't have a HUGE amount invested, just a little bit, eh? I'm lucky because when I drive my train we have what looks like it is a hassock, but actually built to hold LP's. Anyway got it at an estate sale in Arkansas years ago, but it just the right height, sitting on it, dead level with my F3 as it pulls across the trestles. The wife likes to drive it too.

Reb

P.S. Has even suggested I buy goodies. Like I said, I just got started good.


----------



## OldMarxGuy (Jan 22, 2014)

It's no too bad if you restrict yourself to one or two hobbies but gets embarassing when you get into your mid-70's and try to liquidate your classic motorcycle, Marx Train sets and accessories, model boat and plane kits, Erector sets, diecast models, etc. Of all my hobbies, radio controlled scale model planes have been the most addicting since I was a ten year old.


----------



## Locodub (Nov 18, 2013)

I do pretty good limiting myself to trains, VWs and a few other things. Gotta spend some time reading, and as much time with family and friends as I can. Now if I could only figure out a way to free up another 40 plus hours a week for hobbies, who knows what fun I could have. But work limits that a bit.


----------



## dagoof (Dec 29, 2013)

Got away for a while, but just picked up a G scale set on auction for forty bucks

Now I've got to get stuff for large scale and my 3 year old who loves it


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

..........and the circle repeats itself.......


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I am in my early 40s, I Got the train bug when my mum got me my first tyco when I was a kid. i was busy studying, working, dating and playing music until I started colllecting trains again in my late 30s.

Most of my trains are 2nd hand or sale items from eBay, havin said that it's still costly. Wife was pretty upset about it when I was poorer. but now i have been promoted and I am the sole bread winner and I have also cut down a lot on trains. My last loco I got was 2yrs ago. 

I am also into collecting vintage analogue synthesizers, which is a costly hobby that requires hefty maintenance and repairs, which I have also stopped totally as I got the 2 models I wanted.

I am a elementary school teacher in Singapore (it pays pretty okay but it is stressful here)so I need some hobby to take the stress off and stay sane.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

dagoof said:


> When they say "World's Greatest Hobby", they should be saying most addictive hobby. (seriously, like crack cocaine.)
> 
> A couple days ago, I dug out my old trains from my youth cuz I've got a kid now and wanted to go around the Christmas tree. Now I can't sleep at night cuz I've got my mind so wrapped up in research and train shopping on ebay.
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard!!!
As you can see you are not alone in your "obsession".

I cannot blame trains entirely because I have slight (HA!, he said slight) OCD issues.

I constantly have days where I am thinking about the trains all day long, either when I am adding to the layout, thinking about adding to the layout or repairing something (which I am doing right now) and cannot wait to get home and work on it.

I have about 10 items in my eBay watch list I want for the layout but cannot afford right now, however...
Everyday I go to eBay to see if they are still there and if one gets sold I have to immediately find another to replace it in the watch list and I am constantly thinking where all of this will go when I get it, what happens to the piece being replaced and what will be next and next and next and...

So...
No worries, relax and lie down on the MTF couch and tell us...
"How does that make you feel...?"


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

The trick is to start buying trains In order to fix them up and sell. That way you have boxes coming and going in the mail and it confuses her to the point that she quits asking "what is this now?"
Anytime there's something new that she notices, of course I tell her that I got it in a trade. It takes a lot of creativity just to stay alive in this hobby when you have a wife. At least it's that way for some of us!:laugh:
Look at it this way: If you only have three or four engines and you get a new one she notices right off. But if you have say 50 to 60 engines and you get 20 or 30 more how can she tell?
Actually my wife has enjoyed our trains for the bulk of our married life and more so now that we have a small child.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

Mines great with the hobby. "Keeps him out of trouble" she says.
She bought and put up Christmas lights down town.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

NAJ said:


> Welcome Aboard!!!


Well, his original post was 2-1/2 years ago. But it's the thought that counts.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Well, his original post was 2-1/2 years ago. But it's the thought that counts.


I did not even notice, all I saw was what appeared to be a new thread and I responded. 

Funny thing, I am an admin on an automotive forum and I pick up on old threads being revived all the time without even thinking about it, never even looked at the date on this one.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

It's the thought that counts! Besides, it's New to us, who cares!


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Before Oct. 'O8, I was selling on E-Bay, and buying, so it balanced out and didn't cost anything. After that I was only buying what I really wanted, and the Model RR items helped to max out the insurance claim for contents, so I had the money to replace what I really wanted to run. I don't think the insurance company really had anyone who could access the value of the trains, so they had to accept mine, and it was low compared to today's prices.


----------

